# Edit post button gone



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 May 2009)

Has something changed? I don't appear to have an edit button on any posts I have made...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 May 2009)

Oh, now I'm actually insane... it's back again.!!! 

Panic over.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 May 2009)

mine is here,

doesn't it go after a certain time period eg days


----------



## Shaun (14 May 2009)

You can edit your own posts indefinitely, and you can edit the post title for up to 30 mins after posting.

There is an exception for the Classifieds forums; I've turned editing off so that people can't change or revoke their original offer.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 May 2009)

If you're having major trouble it may be a cookie issue.

Search the FAQ for cookie and follow the link for deleting your CC cookie.

When you log back in afterwards it creates a new one, which sometimes fixes strange glitches!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2009)

I must admit i often don't see it and not just in classifieds.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2009)

I was about to post about this 'problem', but when I realised that the thread I had posted in was in the 'Wanted' section I remembered this thread.


----------

